# Sunday program



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

www.getsunday.com

Saw an ad for this. Has kelp, humic, molasses, iron, micros, macros. Sounds like it might be a decent program. All hose end. Includes a soil test.

Anyone heard of this?

I'm suprised so many programs now include kelp and humates. A year ago, this wasn't common. It's really exploded!


----------



## mowww (Jan 16, 2018)

Interesting. Being less regulated than herbal supplements I'll bet we will continue to see lots of kelp and humic products hitting the market- which I doubt are created equaI. I want producers to show me some data, not 3 photos of ok lawns... But then again I am not sure most on here are the target market.


----------

